# SD-DVR40-R Refurbished Tivo.



## Johnnylinhu (Jan 23, 2006)

Hello everyone,
Didn't know where exactly to post this so I apologize in advance if it was placed in the wrong section. 
We currently have the SD-DVR40-R Tivo on Ebay for $49.99 plus shipping and handling costs. We have sold close to about 300 of the units on ebay and only have a few hundred left. The units are factory refurbished and in excellent condition. 
Our Ebay user ID is Johnnylinhu or you can search for Refurbished Tivo on ebay. 
Thanks for reading.
Johnnylinhu


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

There is no place, as selling things is not really permitted here, especcially of that nature, unless you wish to purchase banner advertising.


----------



## HotStuff2 (Feb 21, 2005)

Loser. I'm surprised the mods haven't killed this already. :down:


----------

